# Building on lot line fire resistant rating



## Yam777 (Dec 22, 2015)

We are placing a small square shaped telecommunications equipment building on a property line.  Closest existing structure on adjacent neighboring property is +40 feet away.  I interpret my building occupancy type as S2 which appears to require 1 hr fire resistance rating per IBC 2012 Table 602.  My questions: Does just the wall on the property line require the fire resistance rating or do the side walls perpendicular to property line also require fire resistance rating? If so can the fire rated wall on the property line be extended with wing walls to eliminate the need for the perpendicular walls to be rated?

Thanks in advance! :smile:


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 22, 2015)

Read definition of fire separation distance and  you will have your answer.....

http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/ibc/2012/icod_ibc_2012_2_sec002.htm


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 22, 2015)

FIRE SEPARATION DISTANCE. The distance measured from the building face to one of the following:

1.	The closest interior lot line;

2.	To the centerline of a street, an alley or public way; or

3.	To an imaginary line between two buildings on the property.

The distance shall be measured at right angles from the face of the wall.





> I interpret my building occupancy type as S2 which appears to require 1 hr fire resistance rating per IBC 2012 Table 602.


Depends footnote A will send you to 601 which may require a higher rating based on construction type. My guess is a Type V-B so you are correct with one hour


----------



## cda (Dec 22, 2015)

Welcome welcome


----------



## cda (Dec 22, 2015)

Is this a

Pre fab trailered to site building?

Only occupied for work on equipment inside?


----------



## Yam777 (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks for the response.  I guess the rationale is based on the idea that it is difficult for fire to go around corners?


----------



## Yam777 (Dec 22, 2015)

In this case it will be built on site.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 22, 2015)

Though it doesn't make a difference in Table 602; Group U may be a more appropriate classification and exempt the MOE and sprinkler requirements. Hope the following excerpt from the code commentary will be useful;

"Structures housing accessory equipment that is part of a utility or communications system are often classified as Group U occupancies when there is no intent that these structures be occupied except for servicing and maintaining the equipment within the structure. A pumphouse for a water or sewage system or an equipment building at the base of a telecommunications tower are examples of such buildings.

There is one exception for those spaces or areas used exclusively for telecommunications equipment. The telecommunications industry has continually stressed the need for the continuity of telephone service, and the ability to maintain this service is of prime importance. This service is a vital link between the community and the various life safety services, including fire, police and emergency medical services. The integrity of this communications service can be jeopardized not only by fire, but also by water, from whatever the source.

It must be emphasized that the exception applies only to those spaces or areas that are used exclusively for telecommunications equipment. Historically, those spaces have a low incidence of fire events. Fires in telecommunications equipment are difficult to start and, if started, grow slowly, thus permitting early detection. Such fires are typically of the smoldering type, do not spread beyond the immediate area and generally self-extinguish.

Note, however, that the exception requires a fire resistance- rated separation from other portions of the building and, most importantly, that the building cannot qualify for any code tradeoffs for fully sprinklered buildings."


----------

